# Who is your celebrity crush



## sophietje678 (Nov 27, 2013)

You can just call as many names as you want :yes
Mine is Harry Styles and Jared Leto and Chris Brown and Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Alexandra Daddario. God those eyes...


----------



## garell10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kristina Rihanoff


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

my latest "crush" Buster Keaton


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tom Felton as you can tell by my avatar...



Jude Law...



Tom Hiddleston...



...and Morrissey :heart


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

Cate Blanchett. Dat face structure


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

btw it's Jackie Chan.. big man crush.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> btw it's Jackie Chan.. big man crush.


The man's got moves. But he's not as hot as Bruce Lee.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

^ maybe not, but Chan is funny and a badass at the same time..who else can do that?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

^Gotta luv dat face! Okay, you win.


(Bruce Lee _*did*_ have his funny moments though, too.)


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Testsubject said:


> Alexandra Daddario. God those eyes...


Yeah I love those "eyes" too. :wink


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

RandomNobody said:


> Amy Adams at the moment


I'm afraid to see American Hustle because Amy Adams and Jennifer Lawrence are two of the most beautiful women i have seen in awhile, and I'm afraid my testicles might explode while watching it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Katy Perry


----------



## Crispy Taco (Jan 22, 2014)

Rachel McAdams.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Jennifer Lawrence xD


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

<3 Adam Gontier. And Ian Sumerholder. (I probably spelled that wrong.)


----------



## LoneCat (Jul 18, 2013)

Brandon Saad


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Seriously been fangirling on everything Diego Luna lately. Watched Criminal with him, John C. Reilly, and Maggie Gyllenhaal last night. Good con artist movie. And Diego's such a doll. Day-um. I really wanna see Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights now.


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Emilia Clarke, Charlie Chaplin and David So ( even though he isn't really a "celebrity")


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

hehe charlotte kalla


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Alison Hannigan


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Alison Hannigan


Stay away! She's mine...


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryan Gosling lol. The fact that people call him ugly shows how f'd up popular beauty standards are.


----------



## jailbot (Oct 7, 2013)

hazelblue said:


> Ryan Gosling lol. The fact that people call him ugly shows how f'd up popular beauty standards are.


What, really? I think he's insanely hot. Total man-crush on that dude.

OT: Emma Watson is still ****ing adorable.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

jailbot said:


> What, really? I think he's insanely hot. Total man-crush on that dude.
> 
> OT: Emma Watson is still ****ing adorable.


Yeah, on most YouTube videos of him, half the comments are about him being unattractive, that they should have cast someone good looking. It's ridiculous.


----------



## CaramelTron (Feb 8, 2014)

Ryan Gosling, Bradley Cooper, Steve Carell and Leonardo Di Caprio are my crushes


----------



## dexlab (Mar 29, 2012)

oh.god.yes :heart


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

uhoh new celebrity crush: abbi jacobson from broad city


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

At the moment- Chris Pratt :mushy


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

hazelblue said:


> Yeah, on most YouTube videos of him, half the comments are about him being unattractive, that they should have cast someone good looking. It's ridiculous.


People have different taste you know.


----------



## JBarrett (Feb 28, 2014)

Jennifer Andersen.....Who else!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't get crushes on celebrities, but in terms of the biggest eye candy.. I should probably not post them because I've posted them about six times in the cutest guy thread all ready :') I wish I was joking.

Oh and Naohito Fujiki in basically everything he's in and Hiroshi Tamaki



CharmedOne said:


> Seriously been fangirling on everything Diego Luna lately. Watched Criminal with him, John C. Reilly, and Maggie Gyllenhaal last night. Good con artist movie. And Diego's such a doll. Day-um. I really wanna see Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights now.


Yeah, he is also pretty cute.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know if I posted in this thread before but.... Ellen Page, Ellen Page is my celebrity crush. If that wasn't obvious. Which it should be by now.










She makes me happy by just looking at her. She's admirably pretty.


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Oona Chaplin :heart










And a man crush on Jake Gyllenhaal because he had an enviable beard.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not crushes, but I admire the following greatly for both their talents and their appearance:

Kerli Kiov.









Yolandi Vi$$er.









And Jonsi, of course.


----------

